# Taming and gender help



## Maple01 (May 22, 2021)

Hi, I got a couple budgies (3) a few months ago, two of them paired off and started laying eggs so after some research I decided to seperate them from the odd man out but without his friends he's been showing signs of boredom and I would really like to bond and take him so that he could maybe be a free flyer. I looked up how to bond with them and I have been hand training him and he is good with sitting on my shoulder while i do stuff around the house but the only problem is that whenever I walk towards the room where the other budgies are kept he goes crazy and suddenly acts as if i'm a stranger to him and it takes a while to catch him. Is there any tips anyone knows of to get him to not get so excited when he hears/sees the other budgies? I was also curious about the gender of Seymour because I find it hard to tell (we don't know exact age but Seymours definitely under a year)


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi, Welcome to Talk Budgies!

I recommend you remove the coconut hut from the cage. Seymour is a female and having that hut in the cage is going to trigger hormonal behaviors and may result in her laying eggs even without a mate.

Before breeding any species, it is important to learn as much about the animals, their personalities and the best practices to follow for responsible and ethical breeding prior to making the commitment to take on the responsibility. This requires extensive research and an openness to continual learning.
We do not encourage members to breed their budgies. Most birds will be healthier and happier if they are never bred.

What is your experience level with budgies?
Are you certain the "bonded" pair is not related? 
Do you know their ages?
Are their temperaments conducive to them being good budgie parents?*

*A heartfelt plea to forum members new and old*

*Tips For Discouraging Breeding*

*Before You Ever Consider Breeding Your Budgies*

*Guidance for Breeding Advice Threads*

*Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and all of the Stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.

Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.

These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.*

*SITE GUIDELINES*

*List of Stickies*

*Posting on the Forums*

*Let's Talk Budgies!*

*FAQ*

*Articles*

*Be Prepared for Veterinary Care Expense*

*Avian First Aid*

*Quarantine IS Necessary!*

*Cage sizes.*

*Essentials to a Great Cage*

*Resource Directory*


----------

